# Revelation of the Magi



## BJClark (Dec 23, 2010)

ABC News did a segment on this book...I wanted to scream..


The Three Wise Men: Ancient Text Differs from Bible Tale of the Magi - ABC News

Reading this write up on it, I can see why the Vatican had it hidden..they should have burned it..

'Revelation of the Magi' an Ancient Manuscript Lost for Centuries in the Vatican Library Reveals Eyewitness Account of the Christmas Story



> Now, an ancient text—told from the perspective of the three Wise Men themselves—reveals another, little-known version of this story. This eighth-century manuscript has languished for centuries in the Vatican Library, but through the determined persistence of a young scholar, Brent Landau, this astonishing discovery has been translated into English for the very first time.
> 
> With REVELATION OF THE MAGI, we now have a window into the Magi’s world. Readers will learn of the Magi’s prophecies, their startling visitation in the form of a star, their long journey to Bethlehem from the far East land of Shir, their skeptical reception by Mary, the teachings they receive from the baby Jesus, and their joyous return to their homeland to spread the good news.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 24, 2010)

Ohh! And they had a book to sell, didn't they?

Just another pseudepigrapha. Sadly, it will mislead some.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 24, 2010)

It will probably mislead many


----------

